# 168 lb. Wahoo caught yesterday in Bimini



## bluemarlin (Feb 7, 2013)

Mr. Wahoo.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! I've caught a few 60lbers, that must have been quite a tussle.


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 7, 2013)

I caught a 60lber. Whipped my tail.

Would love a chance at one that big.


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 7, 2013)

Dbl post


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 7, 2013)

Beast!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is a PIG!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 8, 2013)

And some tasty eating! Brought home over 200lbs from Hatteras one year, it's the best fish I've ever eaten.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 8, 2013)

That is huge. I hooked into one of those things last year that I estimated at 90 pounds. It was like I hooked a school bus with rockets on it. It did not turn out well for me.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Feb 14, 2013)

Man that is a monster for sure.The biggest one I remember up here was 129#.


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 15, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> That is huge. I hooked into one of those things last year that I estimated at 90 pounds. It was like I hooked a school bus with rockets on it. It did not turn out well for me.


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Monsta! congrats!


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 26, 2013)

That is a LARGE hooter even for Bimini. You guys get him BM?


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 26, 2013)

I caught an 87# in the Pocket around 2002 or 2003... looked like a blue telephone pole coming over the covering board... 

They are excellent, fast fish - and as already stated, wonderful table fare. 

That one, friends, is a beast!

Jim


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 8, 2013)

Yikes.


----------

